# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  the worst is yet to come???

## MIke R

well..the plan was to go to the Cape later on this week..work on the boat a bit..and catch Johnny Hoy and the Bluefish at a local bar on Saturday....

not so sure now...

*Blizzard watch issued as storm heads up coast*

*Heaviest snow likely on Cape Cod, islands*

                                          UPDATED 12:36 PM EDT Mar 24, 2014                     
 
                              BOSTON A  blizzard watch was issued early Monday for parts of Massachusetts for a  monster spring snowstorm that is forecast to move up the East Coast.  However, current computer models push the nor'easter to the east,  sparing much of the state from its impact.


                      "The ocean storm will become intense, but will track far  enough east to spare most of us the worst," said Storm Team 5  meteorologist Harvey Leonard.
Latest weather forecast |  Real-time Storm Team 5 updates
The  storm that arrives late Tuesday night will bring high winds and  blizzard-like conditions well south of Boston, with the highest risk for  heavy snow now forecast for southeastern Massachusetts and the Cape and  the Islands.

The blizzard watch is in effect from Tuesday night into Wednesday afternoon for Cape Cod and the islands.
Hour-by-hour snow futurecast
"The  biggest impacts will be in southeastern Massachusetts," StormTeam 5  meteorologist Cindy Fitzgibbon said. "Wednesday morning is going to be  quite tough with winds and snow."
The storm was called  "potentially dangerous," by the National Weather Service, noting the  possibility of blizzard conditions between Hyannis and Chatham on the  eastern part of Cape Cod, as well as Nantucket.
"Northerly wind  gusts of 45 to 60 mph could result in downed tree limbs and power  lines," the weather service said. "Blowing and drifting of snow may be  an issue as well."
"Only very light amounts of snow are likely north and west of Boston," said Leonard.
Forecasters caution that fluctuations in the storm track are possible, which could change what areas get the most snow.
Current  forecasts call for 6 to 12 inches of snow on Cape Cod, 4 to 8 inches in  southeastern Massachusetts and just 2 to 4 inches in the Boston area.  Far north and west of Boston will see little snow.
However, a shift in the track of only 50 miles could result in heavy snow inland, or pushing the heavy snow out over the ocean.
The  National Weather Service issued a coastal flood watch for Wednesday  morning for the north side and ocean side of Cape Cod and the northern  and eastern shorelines of Nantucket.
Minor to moderate coastal flooding is possible, the weather service said.
Photos:  Remembering the April Fool's Blizzard
A  major spring snowstorm is not unheard of.  In 1997 Boston received 25.4  inches from the April Fool's Day blizzard. It is the city's  fourth-heaviest snowfall.

----------


## andynap

We are in for maybe 2 inches tops so say the wrongcasters.

----------


## MIke R

we re closing the mountain in 14 days and we honestly have enough snow to go to May if we wanted to

so its moot here...que sera?..sera

----------


## NYCFred

I had plans for Fire Island this coming weekend...have some repairs to do pre-opening...we shall see.

----------


## NHDiane

Stay home and ski..temps are suppose to be great here.  What??? You don't want to ski??  :tongue:

----------


## MIke R

> Stay home and ski..temps are suppose to be great here.  What??? You don't want to ski??



on the weekend??

are you serious???

uh....no thanks....why would I want to???..its crowded on weekends and I am usually out  on the mountain during the week... :cool:

----------


## NHDiane

Oh yeah, I forgot....you could always work in the shop and tend to all the tourists :)

----------


## MIke R

yeah..or that....LOL

which I would still prefer over skiing with the flatlanders in jeans and NFL parkas..... :tongue:

----------


## NHDiane

Yeah but don't those guys show up in your shop later anyway???

----------


## MIke R

> Yeah but don't those guys show up in your shop later anyway???



no - they go straight to the apre ski  bars and get  sloppy drunk...

we get their wives/girlfriends.....they are our staple demographic..always have been

----------


## JEK

> no - they go straight to the apre ski  bars and get  sloppy drunk...
> 
> we get their wives/girlfriends.....they are our staple demographic..always have been



So, you really like the jeans NFL parkas as customers  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

in a way yeah I guess so.....

----------


## Petri

> no - they go straight to the apre ski  bars and get  sloppy drunk...
> 
> we get their wives/girlfriends.....they are our staple demographic..always have been



Why don't they go to the ski bars as well?!

----------


## KevinS

It's honkin' on the Cape and Islands, but only 22mph gusting to 34 here inland.  Nary a flake in sight here, different story on the Cape.

----------


## MIke R

> Why don't they go to the ski bars as well?!



  they do....but they also shop....where the guys generally do not....

----------


## andynap

> It's honkin' on the Cape and Islands, but only 22mph gusting to 34 here inland.  Nary a flake in sight here, different story on the Cape.



We got a dusting. The Jersey shore got hit tho.

----------


## MIke R

> It's honkin' on the Cape and Islands, but only 22mph gusting to 34 here inland.  Nary a flake in sight here, different story on the Cape.



  talking to a few people who tell me its REAL bad....worried about my boat...dont think my tarps will stay on in 60 MPH winds

----------


## Peter NJ

ACK this morning

----------


## MIke R

east facing beaches which are already in bad shape are going to take  quite a hit with this one

----------


## NHDiane

This is a real shame - it should be up with Mike where it belongs!  Nothing here at all except some very gusty winds, temp low 20's and dark sky.

----------


## Rosemary

Ferries aren't running, and it's time to take those tarps off anyway.

----------


## sbhlvr

It's blowing pretty good here in Andover. I can hear the roof of the building making noise and the trees are really swaying. 
I called our caretaker yesterday to take a walk around to make sure there wasn't anything that looked like it might be an issue in the strong winds. Last year we lost so many trees or portions of. Praying that tree which holds the dock float and such stays put. Also praying that the beaches will be okay but I know better. :uncomfortableness:

----------


## KevinS

The wind has picked up a bit inland.  I got sandblasted pretty good coming out of Cambridge, and it's gusting to 42 at the nearby GA airport.

----------


## MIke R

blowing like stink here....a real cold wind too....a few flakes but nothing to speak of

lifts are not running at all  due to high winds.

Rosemary...the irony of it all is I was planning to  go down this week and take the tarps off anyway....LOL

----------


## MIke R

but the good news for the Cape is they ve gotten more north and north west winds then northeast or east...thats a huge blessing..

the bad news is its currently blowing 40-50 MPH

----------


## MIke R

this just got emailed to me....from this morning in PTown...the daffodils are typically blooming this week

----------


## amyb

How this hurts me, you have no idea! Enough is enough..

I do remember an April 6th snowstorm in NY-but as I said, enough!

----------


## MIke R

and this too shall pass.......in its time

----------


## amyb

Oh yes. That's for sure.

----------


## MIke R

we re just starting the process of looking for the shorts and the flip flops and some of the other  stuff we will need very soon....

its all good

----------


## amyb

Don't forget the sun block, you do need it here.

----------


## MIke R

this isnt our first rodeo...but yes thanks

----------


## andynap

> this isnt our first rodeo...but yes thanks



LOL

----------


## amyb

As Lena so strongly belted out in ANNIE..."The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow, tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow, there'll be sun."  I just wish I could stay here until that was certain for Long Island.

----------


## MIke R

Lena is rehearsing her part for the upcoming musical Suessical as I write this

----------


## Rosemary

Wonderful!  And sorry I was flip about the tarps.

----------


## MIke R

> Wonderful!  And sorry I was flip about the tarps.




no part of me took that as flip.....my skin is not nearly that thin anyway - even if it was...LOL

----------

